
Cracking Age of Empires III over shader quality settings - todsacerdoti
https://medium.com/@lancelot.deferriere/cracking-age-of-empires-iii-over-shader-quality-settings-7f729528cf1d
======
glouwbug
The mid 2000s was truly an amazing time when hardware support for even shadows
or lighting forced developers to fully disable graphical setting drop downs
based on your hardware. A shame, though, because 10-15 years into the future
there's a chance newer video cards just might not register.

I remember cutting lawns for two full summers to buy a GeForce 6800 for $300.
It was the first card with Shader Model 3 (I believe) at the time to unlock
all these high graphical settings. My previous card was a Radeon 9200SE and it
would not unlock any settings past medium quality.

I do not advocate de-compiling legally binding binaries, but when games are
this limited as with OP, OP is doing god's work.

